# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه زنجان

## Mahsa.Nzr

از ویکیپدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد

دانشگاه زنجان، دانشگاهی دولتی در شهر زنجان در استان زنجان است

تاریخچه
شورای  گسترش آموزش عالی در جلسه آموزش عالی در جلسه ۹۷ مورخ ۱۵/۵/۱۳۵۳ تأسیس  مدرسه عالی کشاورزی و دامپروری را در رشتههای مدیریت کشاورزی و دامپروری  (سطح کارشناسی) در شهر زنجان تصویب کرد. به دنبال آن در ۱۴ اسفندماه سال  ۱۳۵۳ اولین جلسه هیأت امنای مدرسه عالی زنجان تشکیل و مقرر گردید که از اول  مهرماه سال ۱۳۵۴ فعالیت آموزشی خود را با پذیرش ۷۲ دانشجو از طریق کنکور  سراسری در دو رشتة مدیریت کشاورزی و مدیریت دامپروری آغاز کند. بدین ترتیب  کار آموزشی دانشگاه زنجان (مدرسه عالی کشاورزی و دامپروری) رسماً از سال  ۱۳۵۴ آغاز شد.
در  آذرماه همان سال با تصویب هیأت دولت، زمینی به مساحت۴۰۰ هکتار برای انجام  فعالیتهای آموزشی و کارهای عمرانی و فیزیکی از طریق سرجنگلداری استان در  اختیار دانشگاه قرار گرفت.
مدرسه  عالی کشاورزی و دامپروری زنجان در مورخ ۲/۱۲/۱۳۵۵ از سوی شورای گسترش  آموزش عالی به دانشکده کشاورزی زنجان با دو رشته کشاورزی و دامپروری در سطح  کارشناسی، تغییر نام پیدا کرد. ستاد انقلاب فرهنگی در مصوبه ۲۵/۵/۱۳۶۱  درخصوص تغییر نظام آموزش عالی کشاورزی، دانشکده کشاورزی زنجان، به آموزشکده  کشاورزی استان زنجان تبدیل گردید. ولی براثر تلاش عدهای از مسئولین استان و  دانشگاهیان و با توجه به داشتن امکانات خوب موجود، موضوع تغییر نام آن  مجدداً در جلسه مورخ ۱۱/۳/۱۳۶۴، شورای بازگشایی وزارت فرهنگ و آموزش عالی  مطرح و به دانشکده کشاورزی زنجان تغییر نام پیدا کرد.
باتوجه  به موافقت مورخ ۵/۲/۱۳۶۶ شورای گسترش آموزش عالی، مبنی بر پذیرش دانشجو در  آموزشکده فنی زنجان، شورای مذکور با تبدیل دانشکده کشاورزی زنجان به مجتمع  آموزش عالی زنجان (شامل آموزشکده فنی و دانشکده کشاورزی) در تاریخ  ۱۹/۲/۱۳۶۶ نیز موافقت نمود.
متعاقباً  با تأسیس دانشکده علوم در سال ۱۳۶۹ و دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی در سال  ۱۳۷۰، از سوی وزارت فرهنگ و آموزش عالی، سرانجام در تاریخ ۱۵/۱۱/۱۳۷۰، با  تبدیل وضعیت مجتمع آموزش عالی زنجان به دانشگاه زنجان موافقت بعمل آمد.


دانشکده ها
در حال حاضر دانشگاه زنجان از چهار دانشکده به همراه گروههای آموزشی زیر تشکیل شدهاست.:
 
نمای دانشکده فنی ومهندسی


*دانشکده مهندسی* 
مهندسی برقمهندسی مکانیکمهندسی کامپیوترمهندسی عمرانمهندسی نقشه برداریمهندسی معدنمعماری
 
حیاط برق


*دانشکده علوم انسانی* 
روانشناسیزبان و ادبیات فارسیتربیت بدنیجغرافیا و ژئوماتیکمترجمی زبان انگلیسیالهیات و فلسفه و حکمتحسابداریمعارف اسلامیتاریخ تمدن*دانشکده علوم*


شیمیفیزیکریاضیزمین شناسیزیست شناسی*دانشکده کشاورزی*


آموزش و ترویج کشاورزیباغبانیزراعت و اصلاح نباتاتآبیاریعلوم دامیگیاهپزشکیزنبورداریخاک شناسی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده کشاورزی*   
*تاریخچه :*

دانشكده  كشاورزي دانشگاه زنجان در سال تحصيلي 55-1354 در دو رشته تحصيلي مديريت  كشاورزي و مديريت دامپروري در سطح كارشناسي با 63 نفر دانشجو و 6 نفر عضو  هيأت علمي تماموقت فعاليت آموزشي خود را شروع كرد. 

متعاقب  آن رشته هاي ترويج و آموزش كشاورزي، باغباني، گياه پزشكي، خاكشناسي و  پرورش زنبور عسل داير گرديدند. در حال حاضر و با توسعه اين دانشكده 8 گروه  آموزشي در مقطع آموزشي به نامهاي زراعت و اصلاح نباتات، علوم دامي، ترويج و  آموزش كشاورزي، علوم باغباني، گياهپزشكي، خاكشناسي، آب و صنايع غذايي به  تعليم و تربيت دانشجو مشغول هستند.

همچنين  دانشكده كشاورزي در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد با 19 گرايش و در مقطع دكتري با 7  گرايش به امر آموزش دانشجويان مشغول ميباشد. (لازم به توضيح هست كه دو رشته  كارداني زنبور عسل با 130 فارغ التحصيل و كارشناسي ناپيوسته صنايع غذايي  با 20 فارغ التحصيل قبلاٌ در مجموعه دانشكده حضور داشتند كه در حال حاضر  اين رشتهها وجود ندارند.) در جداول زير اطلاعات مربوط به رشته ها، گرايشها،  تعداد اعضاي هيات علمي، تعداد كل دانشجويان دانشكده كشاورزي و نيز تعداد  كل فارغ التحصيلان از ابتداي تاسيس تا تاريخ اول مهر 1390 آورده شده است.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مهندسی*  *تاریخچه :*

دانشکده  مهندسی در سال 67-1366 با ایجاد آموزشکده فنی در رشته کارهای عمومی  ساختمان، در مقطع کاردانی با 43 دانشجو و 2 نفر عضو هیأت علمی تمام وقت  فعالیت خود را آغاز نمود. متعاقب آن گروههای آموزشی برق، معماری، مکانیک،  کامپیوتر و نقشه برداری تأسیس و اقدام به پذیرش دانشجو نمودند . 
هم  اکنون هفت رشته و 11 گرایش در مقطع كارشناسی ارشد در دانشكده فنی و مهندسی  وجود دارد، که عبارتند از: 'مهندسی برق' در دو گرایش الكترونیك و قدرت،  'مكانیك' گرایش طراحی كاربردی، 'عمران' در چهار گرایش (سازه، مكانیك خاك و  پی، سازه های هیدرولیكی و راه و ترابری) ، 'نقشه برداری' (ژئودزی) ،  'كامپیوتر' گرایش نرم افزار، 'معدن' با گرایش مكانیك سنگ و 'معماری' . 
با  اخذ مجوز دوره دكتری 'برق قدرت' تعداد رشته های مقطع دكتری این دانشكده به  سه رشته 'برق الكترونیك'، 'مكانیك' و 'برق قدرت' افزایش پیدا كرده است. 

 
*گروه های آموزشی* 

گروه معماری 
همزمان  با موسسه آموزش عالی بودن دانشگاه زنجان، دپارتمانی تحت عنوان آموزشکده  فنی دایر و در آن رشته ساختمان موجودیت یافته بود. ازسال 1372 رشته معماری  در مقطع کاردانی با حضور سه نفر از اعضای هیئت علمی، آقایان دکتر حمید  وزیری، دکتر داود رضایی ،مهندس جمشیدی کارشناس ارشد مهندسی معماری و با  همکاری آقای هوشنگ ثبوتی کارشناس ارشد باستانشناسی دایر و نسبت به جذب  دانشجو مبادرت گردید . 
گروه معماری دانشگاه  زنجان با برنامه ­ ریزی ­ های بعمل آمده ازسال 1381 مقطع کارشناسی ناپیوسته  معماری را تأسیس نموده و از بهمن ماه همان سال کلاسهای مزبور با حضور 32  نفر دانشجو دایر شده است. 


در سال  1379 مقطع کارشناسی مهندسی معماری و در سال 1389 مقطع کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی  معماری دایر گردید، با جذب دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی، از سال 1380 مقطع  کارشناسی ناپیوسته حذف گردید. درحال حاضر، زمینه های اجرایی تأسیس دانشکده  معماری اعم از جذب هیئت علمی و تدارکاتی فراهم و انجام آن در دستور کار  مدیریت دانشگاه قرار گرفته است. در این دانشکده رشته های مهندسی معماری و  کارشناسی نقاشی دایر و رشته های مهندسی شهرسازی در دو گرایش طراحی شهری و  برنامه ریزی شهری، مرمت، مهندسی معماری با گرایش تکنولوژی معماری در مقطع  کارشناسی پیش بینی شده و در توسعه بعدی به دایرنمودن مقطع کارشناسی ارشد  رشته های مزبور مبادرت خواهد گردید. 
عمران
اولين  گروه آزمايشي دانشکده مهندسي گروه عمران بود که در سال 1361 با پذيرش 43  نفر مقطع کارداني با گرايش کارهاي عمومي ساختمان شروع به فعاليت نمود . تا  اينکه در سال 1372 با راه اندازي رشته مهندسي عمران در مقطع کارشناسي ،  مقطع کارداني در سال 1374 فعاليت آموزشي خود را متوقف نمود . ضمناً گروه در  سال 1380 موفق به اخذ مقطع کارشناسي ارشد گرايش سازه گرديد. و در بهمن سال  1385 نيز مقطع کار شناسي ارشد با گرايش خاک و پي آغاز به فعاليت نمود.  تعداد 569 نفر دانشجو به شرح جدول زير در حالت فعاليت مي باشد . 
درحال حاضر مدير گروه عمران دکتر امیرمسعود رحیمی مي باشند. 

اين  مجموعه يکي از مجموعه هاي آموزش عالي است و هدف آن به تربيت افراد مستعدي  است که بتوانند با آگاهي علمي وفني کافي ازعهده انجام وظايف طراحي ، مديريت  و اجراي پروژه ها عمراني در زمينه هاي راه و ساختمان و کارهاي آبي بر آيند  و نيازهاي عمراني جامعه را در اين زمينه ها بر آورده سازند . 
دروس مجموعه مرکب از مجموعه ي دروس نظري، آزمايشگاهي و عملي و کارآموزي است. 

فارغ التحصيلان اين مجموعه داراي قابليت و تواناييهاي زير خواهند بود : 

1-4- طراحي و محاسبه ساختمانها و ابنيه متعارف ، راهسازي و تاسيسات آبي بعنوان مهندس همکار در مهندسين مشاور
2-4- مهندس کارگاه به منظور پياده کردن و اجراي طرحهاي ساختماني و راهسازي و تاسيسات آبي در کليه کارگاها ي ساختماني و راهسازي 
3-4- مهندس ناظر کارگاه به منظور نظارت برحسن اجراي طرحهاي عمراني در زمينه فوق 


4-4- ادامه تحصيل در مجموعههاي تخصصي عمران و دورههاي تحقيقاتي در زمينههاي مذکور 
کامپیوتر 
گروه  آموزشی مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه زنجان به منظور تربیت متخصصین این رشته،  در سال 1375 و با گرایش نرم افزار در مقطع کاردانی، فعالیت خود را آغاز  نمود. سپس در سال 1383 اولین گروه از دانشجویان مقطع کارشناسی ناپیوسته نیز  پذیرش شدند. این گروه آموزشی به اعتبار اعضای هیئت علمی خود و با توجه به  سوابق درخشان دانشجویان خود در ورود به مقاطع بالاتر تحصیلی، به ترتیب در  سالهای 88 و 90 موفق به اخذ مجوز برگزاری دوره های کارشناسی پیوسته و  کارشناسی ارشد گردید. هم اکنون گروه آموزشی کامپیوتر با 10 نفر عضو هیئت  علمی ثابت و حدود 250 دانشجو در مقاطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد در حال  فعالیت می باشد. 
برق 
گروه  آموزشی برق در سال 1371 با تأسيس دوره کاردانی برق قدرت آغاز به فعاليت  کرد. اين گروه در سال 1374 با ايجاد دوره های کارشناسی قدرت و الكترونيك و  سپس در سال 1382 با پذيرش دانشجو در دوره کارشناسی مخابرات فعاليت خود را  گسترش داد. گروه برق هم اکنون در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در گرایشهای قدرت و  الکترونیک نيز دانشجو می پذیرد. همچنين اقدامات لازم جهت راه اندازی دوره  های کارشناسی کنترل، کارشناسی ارشد مخابرات و دکتری قدرت انجام شده است. 


در حال حاضر تعداد اعضای هيئت علمی تمام وقت گروه مهندسی برق، 20 نفر می باشد . 
نقشه برداری 
گروه  مهندسی نقشه برداری دانشکده مهندسی دانشگاه زنجان از سال 1378 با پذیرش  دانشجو در دوره­ی کاردانی نقشه برداری فعالیت خود را آغاز نمود. سپس در سال  1381 اولین دوره­ی کارشناسی نقشه برداری در دانشگاه زنجان پذیرفته شدند.  همچنین اولین سری دانشجویان کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته ژئودزی در مهر ماه سال  1387 به خانواده گروه مهندسی نقشه برداری پیوستند. 

این رشته که در خارج از کشور در گذشته با نام _surveying engineering_ شناخته  می­شد و اکنون به نام مهندسی ژئوماتیک یا ژئودزی و ژئوماتیک نامیده  می­شود، در ایران نیز علیرغم تصویب وزارت علوم تحقیقات و فناوری در بین  متخصصین، به همین نام شناخته می­شود. سازمان نقشه­برداری همه ساله همایشی  به نام ژئوماتیک برگزار می­کند. 
مهندسین نقشه بردار (ژئوماتیک) نه تنها در اکثر حوزه­های مهندسی اعم از مهندسی عمران، هوا فضا، معدن، فناوری اطلاعات _(IT)_ ،  محیط زیست، کشاورزی و .... بسته به گرایش خود می­توانند خدمت کنند، بلکه  در شاخه­های علوم مانند ژئوفیزیک و زمین شناسی هم توانایی فعالیت مشترک  پیدا می­کنند. 


این رشته که دارای گرایش­های متعدد مانند سیستم اطلاعات مکانی _(GIS)_ ، سنجش از دور _(RS)_ ،  ژئودزی، فتوگرامتری و هیدروگرافی است، فرصت­های شغلی متعددی را در اختیار  فارغ التحصیلان خود قرار می­دهد. به عنوان مثال مهندسی نقشه برداری جزء  رشته­های هفت گانه نظام مهندسی ساختمان کشور محسوب می­شود. 
مکانیک 
گروه  آموزشی مکانیک درسال 1374تاسیس شد . این گروه درسال 81 با کارشناسی  درگرایش حرارت و سیالات و در سال 84 با کارشناسی در گرایش طراحی جامدات  فعالیت خود را گسترش داده است. همچنین ازسال 87 در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد  گرایش طراحی کاربردی دانشجو می پذیرد و در ادامه با تلاش های انجام شده  اولین سری دانشجویان درمقطع دکتری به تعداد 5 نفر در بهمن سال 90 پذیرفته  شدند و هم اکنون مشغول به تحصیل میباشند. مدیریت گروه هم اکنون برعهده دکتر رسول محرمی میباشد. 


موفقیت  دراخذ مجوز پذیرش دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در گرایشهای ساخت و تولید  همچنین تبدیل انرژی از مهرماه 91 در کنار سایر فعالیتهای گروه نشاندهنده  سطح وسیع رشد علمی گروه بوده و چشم اندازهای روشنی از تعالی و پیشرفت را در  آینده نزدیک نمایان میسازد. 
معدن 
گروه  آموزشی معدن از نیمسال دوم سال تحصیلی 86-1385 کار خود را با جذب دانشجو  در رشته مهندسی معدن، گرایش استخراج شروع کرده است. این گروه در حال حاضر  فقط در مقطع کارشناسی دانشجو میپذیرد. 
از  نیمسال اول سال تحصیلی 88-1387 گروه در گرایش اکتشاف معدن در مقطع کارشناسی  نیز دانشجو جذب خواهد کرد. تعداد اعضای هیئت علمی این گروه 10 نفر می باشد  در ضمن گروه از ی4 نفر بورسیه دکتری و 2 نفر استاد مدعو استفاده می کند.
در حال حاضر مديريت گروه بر عهده آقاي دکتر دوست محمدی مي باشد. 

برنامه های آتی گروه با توجه به امکانات موجود در گروه و دانشکده اولویت تاسیس رشته های جدید به شرح زیر می باشد: 

دوره کارشناسی ارشد مکانیک سنگ 
دوره کارشناسی مهندسی مواد 
دوره کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی مواد 
دوره کارشناسی ارشد استخراج معدن 
دوره کارشناسی ارشد فرآوری معدن 


دوره کارشناسی ارشد اکتشاف معدن 
مهندسی شیمی 
گروه  آموزشی مهندسی شیمی در سال 1388 با پذیرش 35 نفر دانشجو در دوره کارشناسی  آغاز به فعاليت کرد و در حال حاضر تعداد دانشجويان اين گروه 83 نفر مي  باشد. 



تعداد اعضای هيئت علمی گروه در حال حاضر ، 6 نفر و مدیریت گروه بر عهده آقای دكتر یاوری می باشد.
نقاشی 
از  سال1380 تأسیس رشته هنر در طرح ده ساله دانشگاه زنجان قرار داشت که با  پی­گیری­های انجام شده و اخذ مجوز راه­اندازی از دفتر گسترش وزارت علوم،  تحقیقات و فناوری، دوره کارشناسی رشته نقاشی با پذیرش اولین گروه  دانشجویان، از بهمن­ماه سال 1387 شروع به فعالیت نموده است. 

•  هدف از ایجاد این رشته در مقطع لیسانس، تربیت کارشناسان با تجربه و مسلط  به مفاهیم بنیادی زبان بصری و تجسمی و تأمین نیازهای علمی و آموزشی در  راستای توسعه فرهنگی و هنری است. 
• دروس اصلی  دوره کارشناسی نقاشی شامل دو بخش (عملی و نظری) است. کلاسهای بخش عملی  عبارتند از : [کارگاههای طراحی/کارگاههای نقاشی/ کارگاه حجم­سازی/ کارگاه  چاپ­های دستی/کارگاه عکاسی/کارگاه نقاشی دیواری/ مبانی هنرهای تجسمی] دروس  نظری نیز شامل:[تجزیه و تحلیل و نقد آثار تجسمی/ سیر هنر در تاریخ/ آشنایی  با هنرهای معاصر/ تاریخ عمومی نقاشی/ هنر و تمدن اسلامی] می­باشند. 

از  سال 1387 تا کنون، با پذیرش سه دوره ورودی، در حال حاضر جمعاً تعداد 55  نفر دانشجو مشغول تحصیل در این رشته می­باشند. لازم به ذکر است که با وجود  رشته معماری و نقاشی در صورت اخذ مجوز تأسیس یک رشته دیگر هنر، در آینده  نزدیک دانشکده معماری و هنر نیز به جمع دانشکده­های دانشگاه زنجان افزوده  خواهد شد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم*  *تاریخچه :*

دانشكده  علوم دانشگاه زنجان در سال تحصيلي 70-1369 با گشايش رشته شيمي محض در سطح  کارشناسي و با 44 نفر دانشجو و 6 نفر عضو هيأت علمي تماموقت فعاليت آموزشي  خود را آغاز نمود. به دنبال آن در رشتههاي دبيري شيمي، دبيري فيزيك، دبيري  رياضي، زمينشناسي، زيستشناسي و همچنين رشتههاي شيمي محض، رياضي محض و فيزيك  ، رياضي كاربردي و شيمي كاربردي (بهصورت روزانه و شبانه) براي مقاطع  ليسانس مبادرت به پذيرش دانشجو نمود. رشته هاي شيمي فيزيک و رياضي به ترتيب  در سالهاي 1373، 1379 با پذيرش دانشجو در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد فعاليت  آموزشي خود را در سطح تحصيلات تكميلي ادامه دادند، همينطور در سال1380  پذيرشدانشجو در مقطعدكتري رشتهشيمي معدني نمود .هماكنون دانشكده علوم داراي  6 گروه آموزشي يا 18 رشته تحصيلي در مقاطع كارشناسي، كارشناسي ارشد و  دكترا ميباشد. تعداد اعضاي هيأت علمي اين دانشكده بيش از 59 نفر است و کل  دانشجويان دانشکده علوم 430 پسر و 1074 نفر دختر مي باشند. امكانات آموزشي و  پژوهشي دانشكده علوم عبارتند از: 26 آزمايشگاه و كارگاه آموزشي، موزه  تاريخ طبيعي دانشگاه زنجان،كتابخانه، سايت كامپيوتر دانشكده مجهز به  نرمافزارهاي مرتبط با رشتههاي تحصيلي دانشكده و متصل به اينترنت و کلاس  رایانه .

 

*رشته ها و گرايش هاي موجود در دانشكده علوم*

شیمی 
کارشناسی: شیمی محض – شیمی کاربردی 
کارشناسی ارشد: شیمی پلیمر – شیمی کاربردی – شیمی آلی – شیمی تجزیه – شیمی فیزیک – شیمی معدنی 
دکترا: شیمی آلی – شیمی تجزیه – شیمی معدنی 
ریاضی 
کارشناسی: ریاضی محض – ریاضی کاربردی – آمار 
کارشناسی ارشد: ریاضی محض – ریاضی کاربردی 
دکترا: جبر – آنالیز
فیزیک 
کارشناسی: فیزیک – فیزیک حالت جامد 
کارشناسی ارشد: نانو فیزیک – فیزیک اتمی و مولکولی – فیزیک ذرات بنیادی – فیزیک نجوم (اختر فیزیک) – فیزیک حالت جامد – فیزیک هستهای 
دکترا: فیزیک حالت جامد – اختر فیزیک – فیزیک نظری 
زمین شناسی 
کارشناسی: زمینشناسی 
کارشناسی ارشد: زمینشناسی پترولوژی 
زیست شناسی 
کارشناسی: زیستشناسی عمومی
آمار 
کارشناسی: آمار
محیط زیست 
کارشناسی ارشد: محیط زیست

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم انسانی*  *تاریخچه :*

دانشکده  علوم انسانی دانشگاه زنجان در سال 1370 با پذیرش تعداد 43 نفر دانشجو در  رشته دبیری زبان و ادبیات فارسی فعالیت آموزشی خود را آغاز نموده و سپس با  جذب هیأت علمی در تخصص های مختلف، دانشکده گسترش پیدا نمود و در حال حاضر  این دانشکده دارای 14 رشته در 17 گرایش تحصیلی در سه مقطع کاردانی،  کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد به شرح زیر می باشد. 

رشته  ها و گروههای آموزشی دایر در دانشکده : در دانشکده علوم انسانی تعداد 9  گروه آموزشی و 14 رشته آموزشی(در گرایشهای مختلف) شامل : حسابداری ، مدیریت  بازرگانی ، مدیریت صنعتی،جغرافیای انسانی ،جغرافیای روستائی ، جغرافیای  طبیعی،کارتوگرافی ،آب و هواشناسی،ژئومورفولوژی ، تاریخ و تمدن اسلامی ،  فلسفه و حکمت اسلامی ، تربیت بدنی ، زبان انگلیسی ، زبان و ادبیات فارسی ،  روانشناسی عمومی ، مشاوره و راهنمائی می باشد. در گروههای آموزشی زبان و  ادبیات فارسی ، فلسفه و حکمت اسلامی ، جغرافیا ، تاریخ و تمدن اسلامی ،  تاریخ ایران (کارشناسی ارشد) ، تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی گرایش فیزیولوژی  ورزشی(کارشناسی ارشد) و روانشناسی در مقطع تحصیلات تکمیلی(کارشناسی ارشد)،  هم اکنون دانشجو پذیرش می شود.همچنین در رشته ادبیات فارسی دانشجوی دکتری  پذیرش می شود و در آینده نچندان دور این مهم در گروههای جغرافیا و فلسفه هم  محقق خواهد شد. 


رشته ها ی تحصیلی که  در آینده نزدیک راه اندازی خواهد شد : بر اساس برنامه های دانشکده و  پیگیریهای در حال انجام رشته های حقوق (کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد )، تاریخ  ایران اسلامی(کارشناسی ارشد)و مدیریت بازرگانی در مقطع ارشد( در دو گرایش  مالی و بازار یابی) ، مدیریت دولتی و اقتصاد دایر خواهد گردید. 


*آمار اعضای هیات علمی دانشکده :* 

کل  اعضای هیات علمی دانشکده 62 نفر است که به تفکیک مرتبه علمی به شرح زیر  است : استاد تمام 1 نفر ، دانشیار یا در مرحله تبدیل به دانشیاری 8 نفر،  استاد یار 43 نفر، دانشجوی دکتری و مربی 10 نفر 


*تعداد دانشجویان رشته های مختلف در سال تحصیلی 90-89*  

تعداد  و آمار دانشجویان رشته ها و گروههای مختلف دانشکده در نیمسال جاری به شرح  جدول زیر بوده است. علاوه بر مقطع کاردانی و کارشناسی در کارشناسی ارشد نیز  تعداد 250 نفر دانشجو مشغول به تحصیل است.

 



*امکانات و تجهیزات آموزشی و غیر آموزشی دانشکده* 
*کلاسهای درس* :  دانشکده علوم انسانی دارای 34 کلاس ، کارگاه و آزمایشگاه آموزشی مجهز به  سیستمهای لازم می باشد که در ارائه مطالب اساتید و دانشجویان مورد استفاده  قرار می گیرد.ساختمان جدید علوم اجتماعی نیز بر اساس مصوبات سفر دور اول  ریاست جمهوری در حال احداث بوده و در مرحله پیشرفت 60 درصد قرار دارد. 

*کتابخانه* :  علاوه بر کتابخانه مرکزی و اسناد دانشگاه ، دانشکده مجهز به کتابخانه  تخصصی است. مجموعه کتب کتابخانه دانشکده علوم انسانی با احتساب کتب فارسی،  عربی و لاتين و كتب فهرست شده تقريباً 25000 جلد میباشد كه از اين تعداد  بیش از 21000جلد براي امانت (مخزن) و 3000 جلد نيز كتب و اسناد مرجع مي  باشد و تعداد 2000 نسخه از كتب خريداري شده در حال كد گذاري و قفسه بندي مي  باشد. کتابخانه دانشکده پس از انتقال به فضای نوساز دارای سطح بنای  بسیارمناسب برای کاربری های مختلف و ارائه سرویس به دانشجویان می باشد.

*سایتهای کامپيوتر :* سایت  کامپیوتر دانشکده در سال 79 تاسیس شد و با رشد گروههای دانشکده و افزایش  جذب دانشجو در سالهای اخیر سایت کارشناسی ارشد از سایت کارشناسی جدا شد . و  هم اکنون این سایتها با برگزاری کلاسهای علمی و عملی به دانشجویان رشته ها  خدمات ارائه میدهد . شایان ذکر است تمامی سیستمها به فیبر نوری متصل بوده و  دانشجویان عزیز همزمان با استفاده از نرم افزارها از سرویس اینتر نت پر  سرعت نیز بطور آزاد می توانند استفاده نمایند.تعداد کامپیوتر های مجهز در  سایت های سه گانه دانشکده به بیش از 140 دستگاه می رسد. 

*امکانات و کارگاههای آموزشی* *:* دانشکده  در کل دارای 9 کارگاه آموزشی با کلیه امکانات و تجهیزات لازم و بروز می  باشد که برای درسهای عملی مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد. کارگاهها شامل :  کارگاههای برنامه ریزی شهری و روستائی ، تربیت بدنی ، روانشناسی، GIS ،زبان  انگلیسی، صنایع دستی، فتوگرامتری، کلیماتولوژی و تاریخ تمدن اسلامی است.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr



----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*

سر در دانشگاه




بزرگ ترین ساعت آفتابی ایران در دانشگاه زنجان




دانشکده فنی مهندسی




ساختمان مکانیک و برق




رصد خانه



دور نمای دانشگاه

*

----------

